# A few too many.



## Roy (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi all, having just joined this group, I thought I would put something in here. I have now thought better than to do it in one go. I have just over "1000" Paphs and "50" Phrags. One you will see with this post I hope.
As time goes by I will add some for you. Many plants in my collection are seedlings I would only put the name as I usually buy the odd flask or have flasks done of my own breeding.
Best to all, will post again soon.
Roy.


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome Roy! nice to have you here, I look forward to seeing more of your plants. 

Best,


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 9, 2006)

I wouldn't even begin to know how to take care of that many plants. What do you do when it's time to repot? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Roy,

I hope you'll be able to compile that list. I'd love to see it.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 9, 2006)

You're a man after my own heart, Roy!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## pappipaph (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow I wish I had that Many orchids just of didfferent kinds but paph's are some of my favorite! Welcome


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 12, 2009)

Boy this was dug up out of the archives! What a blast!
Pappipaph - I bet those numbers have changed for Roy since '06!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2009)

pappipaph said:


> Wow I wish I had that Many orchids ...



wow, I'm glad I don't, unless I had a completely different setup where I could water with a hose, had a floor drain and was separate so I could spray the bugs! more power to those who have that many (or more) and have time and money to deal with all that (even if they were all little seedlings)


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Boy this was dug up out of the archives! What a blast!
> Pappipaph - I bet those numbers have changed for Roy since '06!



Rose, the Paph numbers have stayed about the same with sell offs and flask purchases. The Phrag numbers have declined to about 10 but the overall plant numbers have increase substancially with the addition of the approx' 200 Vandas, Ascda, Aerides, Rhynchostylis, Renanthera in various sizes.


----------



## ncart (Nov 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> but the overall plant numbers have increase substancially with the addition of the approx' 200 Vandas, Ascda, Aerides, Rhynchostylis, Renanthera in various sizes.



Keep going, Roy. :clap::clap::clap: Although I have a very limited space, my Vandaceous collection started with one Ascda. Princess Mikasa last year. One year later, I have 30 of them.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

ncart said:


> Keep going, Roy. :clap::clap::clap: Although I have a very limited space, my Vandaceous collection started with one Ascda. Princess Mikasa last year. One year later, I have 30 of them.



Money & space is limiting many more additions at the moment. I did manage to obtain a more than flowering size plant of Aerides lawrenciae v. purpurea.
Google that one. Make sure its the variety *purpurea* though.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 15, 2009)

Is aerides lawrenciae var. purpurea and quinquevulnera var. purpurata one and the same..?


----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> Is aerides lawrenciae var. purpurea and quinquevulnera var. purpurata one and the same..?[/QUOTE
> 
> Definitely not the same. The quin' v. purpurata flower is about the size of the lip on the lawrenciae, probably smaller.


----------

